
The Last Itanium - ryanmetz
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13924/intel-to-discontinue-itanium-9700-kittson-processor-the-last-itaniums
======
ryanmetz
I remember people getting really angry when you called this stupid back when
it was just rolling out. "x86 has too much cruft! The instruction set is crap!
It won't scale well to 64 bit! Blah blah blah!"

